# street photography assignment



## farah698 (Dec 2, 2011)

Flickr: farah farah1's Photostream   please check this out and do let me know wot u guys think abt it.


----------



## cmariee (Jan 7, 2012)

Great idea


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Jan 13, 2012)

My favorites are the dahlia shots and 7851 & 7888.  Most of the rest doesn't do much for me.  Maybe it's the composition...


----------



## The_Traveler (Jan 14, 2012)

Some of these are quite good but where you have close duplicates, you should dump the worse ones.
Your focus and framing are erratic; many of these don't look sharp.
Your set would look a lot better if you dumped the bad ones and kept only the good ones.

As an example of where you need to be more discerning.
The woman on the left is squashed up against the margin and the woman on the right has much much more room.
They are missing their feet for no artistic reason.
The clothes of woman on the left are too dark and blend into the bench; this needs better conversion.


----------

